# Bow hunting Africa?



## shoei-hunt (Apr 27, 2009)

I am currently assigned on an UN peacekeeping operation in Africa and looking to go on a bow hunting safari. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buffalo1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Where in Africa are you interested in hunting? What type of animals are you interested in hunting? How many days for a hunt?


----------



## firehuntfish (May 17, 2009)

+Agree with Buffalo1... There are outfitters in nearly every stable or semi-stable country in the lower 2/3rds of Africa. You have lots of choices... I would start by location, and species, and then we can look at your budget. Feel free to PM with any specific questions. I would be happy to help if I can.


----------



## bighit (May 25, 2011)

nice


----------



## JONHARDING (Jun 8, 2019)

You’ll be spoilt for choice of game for sure,


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

If you want to go to South Africa, I can help.
PM me.


----------



## vortexkiller (Mar 3, 2009)

I went with Li Croma Safaris in 2016 had a great time I highly recommend this outfitter for whatever you want to hunt. I went for plains games animals first class operation and their set ups for bow hunters are very good cant go wrong with these guys.


----------



## cdw (Mar 8, 2020)

good looking


----------



## vortexkiller (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks we had a great time here is a warthog my son shot.


----------



## vortexkiller (Mar 3, 2009)

Another kill at Li Croma Safaris


----------



## Bartcarroll63 (Mar 4, 2018)

You have a lot of choices as the gentlemen above said. I think the best value for your money will be in South Africa due to the number of outfitters and the highway system to allow easy access to most of the country. The more remote you get the daily rate will really double or triple.
And it comes down to the species you want to hunt too, but if you are going for the first time most of the reputable outfitters will have a vast array of animal choices. I will say that you make sure that whomever you go with is a bowhunting outfitter and has experience,proper blinds and knows or does bowhunt.
My hunting buddy and I bowhunted with Ernest Dyason Spear Safaris in 2018 and have an August 2020 hunt booked and ready to go if this virus settles down and SA lets travelers back in. Ernest has a great reputation for more than 25 years and we had an excellent time and plenty of choice trophies to bring home.
He is on Facebook and a website of the same name.
Good luck


----------



## c5ken (Jul 15, 2004)

I've hunting at Limcroma 3x.. I'd go back. You will not be disappointed...


----------



## DonPablo (Mar 23, 2018)

If you're as tightfisted as I am, you're best bet is to find some online auctions (SCI does a lot) and you'll stretch your dollar further.


----------



## DonPablo (Mar 23, 2018)

Lol. I just saw that this thread was started in 2018.


----------

